# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Atlas Awards 2021 - General discussion

## ChickPea

Hi folks, I've put a post on the front page of the site, but I'll post here too just in case anyone misses it.

It'll soon be Atlas Awards time again, so I want to remind everyone to make sure your work is posted to Finished Maps before 31st December. Only maps that have been posted in the 'Finished Maps' folder during 2020 are eligible for nomination, so double check you haven't overlooked any WIPs or challenge maps.

We'll post more info on the Awards and nominations in the New Year, but in the meantime check over the threads you've started this year to make sure you haven't missed anything. You don't want to miss the opportunity of winning a coveted Golden Globe!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Falconius

I'm confused, even though the voting occurs in 2021, wouldn't this be for 2020?

----------


## ChickPea

Ha, I suppose it would be, but I'm going with the year we run the awards, rather than the period the awards cover. Although, frankly, I have lost all concept of the passage of time this year.... is March over yet?!  :Wink:

----------


## Falconius

Oh I didn't even realize they were named that way previously.  Lol.  I just remembered there was  2019 one, so that's about how good my sense of the passage of time is.   :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Just giving this thread a little bump for anyone who may have missed it...

FINAL REMINDER! Please ensure any completed maps from this year are posted in Finished Maps before 31st December. If your maps aren't in the Finished Maps folder, they're not eligible for nomination for the Atlas Awards.

Thanks all  :Smile:

----------

